# Victorian Street Photography



## cgw (Nov 19, 2013)

Worth a look:

Dickens' London brought to life: Fascinating snapshot of Victorian street traders taken at the dawn of photography | Mail Online


----------



## ratssass (Nov 19, 2013)

...very nice.i always enjoy getting lost in a different time.thanks for sharing.


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 19, 2013)

Agreed. Get lost in them and my mind wanders so much.


----------

